# כע



## airelibre

Am I right in that כע is an informal way of writing כן? Why with ayin, rather than, say, he? Ie. כה


----------



## tFighterPilot

It's sometimes written as כה as well. The advantage of כע is that it doesn't mean anything else. Also, it might have some Yiddish influence (same for סעמק)


----------



## arielipi

tFighterPilot said:


> It's sometimes written as כה as well. The advantage of כע is that it doesn't mean anything else. Also, it might have some Yiddish influence (same for סעמק)


Isn't סעמק from arabic?


----------



## airelibre

I think he means because in Yiddish ע always represents the segol sound.


----------



## tFighterPilot

arielipi said:


> Isn't סעמק from arabic?


The correct transliteration from Arabic would be סאמכ, as airelibre said, I was talking about using the ע as a vowel.


----------



## Haskol

It always annoys me when people do that, but someone once explained to me that it's because ע and ה are much closer to כ on the keyboard than ן.


----------



## tFighterPilot

That is in no way the reason. They actually pronounce it "ke". It's the same process in which "yes" turned into "yeah"


----------



## Drink

tFighterPilot said:


> That is in no way the reason. They actually pronounce it "ke". It's the same process in which "yes" turned into "yeah"



Well some theories are that "yeah" originated as an alternative of "yea" (which is pronounced like "yay"), I can hardly picture it coming from "yes", but it is also possible.


----------



## origumi

כה (or כע?) for כן, like אופו for איפה and some other, is marginal slang. Most people wouldn't recognize it either written or spoken. I suspects it's one of the "cool" expressions that come and go. Maybe influenced by English "k" for OK.


----------



## arielipi

Ive never heard of אופו, and I actually think english slang doesnt affect as people think it does our slang.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> Ive never heard of אופו


It only means you're too old , google for "אופו" איפה.


----------

